# Cleveland eyes



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Good evening on the lake yesterday. Took out a buddy that had never walleye fished before. Fished 28'-42'. Water temp 56-57 degrees. Deeper water held better marks. Fish were not stacked up by any means, but there's fish to be had. Pulled most fish on bandits (color didn't matter), 120-130 back seemed best . Did pull a couple on harnesses....2 oz 70-90 back. Overall good quality of fish, 21"-24". Topped it off with my buddy landing a real nice 32", 11 pounder. He was all jacked up....said it was the best day of fishing in his life. Good times!!!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

good job ... great to hear your buddy had a day to remember ...did you go out of 72nd ?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Good times. 
Thanks for the report


----------



## Rod_Father (Mar 22, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Good evening on the lake yesterday. Took out a buddy that had never walleye fished before. Fished 28'-42'. Water temp 56-57 degrees. Deeper water held better marks. Fish were not stacked up by any means, but there's fish to be had. Pulled most fish on bandits (color didn't matter), 120-130 back seemed best . Did pull a couple on harnesses....2 oz 70-90 back. Overall good quality of fish, 21"-24". Topped it off with my buddy landing a real nice 32", 11 pounder. He was all jacked up....said it was the best day of fishing in his life. Good times!!!


Haha. I talked to you out there.


----------



## Sector Six (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Memories for a life time. Great report. You guys are killing me. 1 more week before i can hit it


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

We wont catch all of them.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Planning on heading out of Gordon Park Saturday and focusing on smallies early, then casting/drifting for eyes after. Any insight/advice would be appreciated. I usually head West so this will be my first attempt out of Cleveland.
Thanks


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

The Ukranian said:


> Planning on heading out of Gordon Park Saturday and focusing on smallies early, then casting/drifting for eyes after. Any insight/advice would be appreciated. I usually head West so this will be my first attempt out of Cleveland.
> Thanks


When it comes to drift/casting, and anything for that matter, trust your electronics. Fish in this area can be anywhere in the water column and various depths. Find the fish, where they're at, and start your attack. Last year, gold, green, and purple Erie dearies were our go-to in 5/8oz. Some days they like it drifted, other days they want it reeled in and hits can come within feet of the boat. I like to drift one rod with a 1/2oz bottom bouncer and a harness and cast an erie dearie with another and see what they want. Good luck


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Just some not all


BlueMax said:


> We wont catch all of them.


 just a few never get them all.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

What was your hot program rockytop?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Labman1127 said:


> What was your hot program rockytop?


I have some 30 year old 25a bombers and they still catch fish. One side I ran unassisted bandits 70 to 80 back,other side my old bombers unassisted at 70 to 80 with 6 totally different colors . and all the rods caught fish. Speed was 2 to 2.2


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

rockytop said:


> I have some 30 year old 25a bombers and they still catch fish. One side I ran unassisted bandits 70 to 80 back,other side my old bombers unassisted at 70 to 80 with 6 totally different colors . and all the rods caught fish. Speed was 2 to 2.2


Nice work Bob! I'll be out tomorrow! Tight lines and thanks for the report


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Nice work
> 
> Bob! I'll be out tomorrow! Tight lines and thanks for the report



Get out there if you can, it was a really good bite for me this morning off the Gold Coast. The water was stained, about a foot visibility where I was but that didn't bother the fish. I was using spoons only and caught 4 17 inchers and two about 24. It seems that everyone was getting them but the guys using stick baits were getting the bigger fish.
Also when I returned to the ramp at Edgewater around 10:30, a wildlife officer was checking coolers, licenses, and giving out fish reports! Real nice guy!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Well here's some the stick bait guys didn't get..lol.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

bajuski said:


> Get out there if you can, it was a really good bite for me this morning off the Gold Coast. The water was dinghy, about a foot visibility where I was but that didn't bother the fish. I was using spoons only and caught 4 17 inchers and two about 24. It seems that everyone was getting them but the guys using stick baits were getting the bigger fish.
> Also when I returned to the ramp at Edgewater around 10:30, a wildlife officer was checking coolers, licenses, and giving out fish reports! Real nice guy!
> 
> 
> ...


those 17s probably would have been shorts last year i'm guessing.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bajuski said:


> Get out there if you can, it was a really good bite for me this morning off the Gold Coast. The water was dinghy, about a foot visibility where I was but that didn't bother the fish. I was using spoons only and caught 4 17 inchers and two about 24. It seems that everyone was getting them but the guys using stick baits were getting the bigger fish.
> Also when I returned to the ramp at Edgewater around 10:30, a wildlife officer was checking coolers, licenses, and giving out fish reports! Real nice guy!
> 
> 
> ...


Think I'm going to hit Miller at Avon today. Might not be as crowded as Edgewater. Leaving the dock around 2:30-3. Will report back...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bajuski said:


> Get out there if you can, it was a really good bite for me this morning off the Gold Coast. The water was dinghy, about a foot visibility where I was but that didn't bother the fish. I was using spoons only and caught 4 17 inchers and two about 24. It seems that everyone was getting them but the guys using stick baits were getting the bigger fish.
> Also when I returned to the ramp at Edgewater around 10:30, a wildlife officer was checking coolers, licenses, and giving out fish reports! Real nice guy!
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to ask, what color on the spoons? Planning on giving them options with bandits and spoons behind tru-trips. Thanks man


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I used small stingers in confusion and watermellon. They both worked and I used two rods so I didn't try many, I know shrimp wouldn't go!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Gold coast was packed today lots of traffic to navigate. Got 8 or 9 final check at home. Most on custom painted lure


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Punched 3 tickets at the gold coast yesterday..got on the water at 3.30..picked up 2 fast on bandits 60 back then nothing until it heated up at 6.30... best program was stinger spoons 30- 35 foot deep..color didnt matter as long as it had chrome back...speed was at 1.8... 2 FO and the rest 16 to 20 inches


----------



## MrEdd (Jul 20, 2008)

Fished Edgewater towards gold coast Fri. 46-47 fow, 2.0, Dipsys #2,& #3 both @60. Char/Purp large spoons. BomberA purp/orange off board 75 back. Boated 7 Eyes. 12:30-4:30 pm. I ran out to the crib for a while but not many marks yet. The water is still murky!


----------



## WhiskeyJim (May 22, 2018)

Went out today to Gold Coast, 40-45 feet of water, had lots of marks but nothing biting.. or at least for me. Was running a bandit deep diver, 75 feet back, and a stinger spoon on planer board 50 ft, added 1 oz weight, another 50 ft added the board.... I got nothing.... anyone else tonight do any good ??


----------



## Puddlehopper (Mar 17, 2017)

WhiskeyJim said:


> Went out today to Gold Coast, 40-45 feet of water, had lots of marks but nothing biting.. or at least for me. Was running a bandit deep diver, 75 feet back, and a stinger spoon on planer board 50 ft, added 1 oz weight, another 50 ft added the board.... I got nothing.... anyone else tonight do any good ??


We were off gold coast drifting with harnesses . Fished from 4:30 till around 8:30.boxed nine from sixteen to twenty three inches. Had to use 1 and a half oz inline sinker to keep harness down.


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Gold coast 44-46 fow
Big dipsy 3 setting 65-85 back; 1 setting 55-65 back. Stinger spoons, chix wing w yellow tip & monkey puke


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Was that yesterday (Wed) or today, (Thurs morning) ?


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yesterday after work


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

yobrick007 said:


> Yesterday after work


OK Thanks


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Anytime! Not sure if you saw us out there, we were in the sea ray w the black top... willing to share info on 68 "gypsy minnow"... might be a few days before we get back out, hopefully the lake doesnt chop up this weekend like the forecast says


----------



## Jaybird woodson (May 5, 2018)

WhiskeyJim said:


> Went out today to Gold Coast, 40-45 feet of water, had lots of marks but nothing biting.. or at least for me. Was running a bandit deep diver, 75 feet back, and a stinger spoon on planer board 50 ft, added 1 oz weight, another 50 ft added the board.... I got nothing.... anyone else tonight do any good ??


At that depth we were running bandits 20 the 2oz another 110 and we were picking fairly well.good luck


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Anybody venture out this morning? 
The wind forecast scared me away today but will be launching at sunrise tomorrow out of WildWood. 
Reelin N Dealin on ch 68. Black Starweld 20 Pro. As always, Happy to work together.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out of either Edgewater of WW tomorrow . Launching early . I will be in a fishmaster 2100. I'll be on 68 as well. 

I wonder if I've spoken to you in the past there labman . I have spoken to a guy several times at the ramp at WW who has a black 20 ft starweld .


----------



## todddye (Apr 13, 2004)

I got here about 8am and had a 2 man limit by 10. The N and NNE winds have the lake rolling with 2-4s + but it's not terrible. I stayed out another hour fun fishing and am contemplating trying for perch now 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty choppy out there today. My buddy foatsboat is out now and big swells of 6 plus. I will be heading out of ww tomorrow morning early also. Black alumacraft


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

todddye said:


> I got here about 8am and had a 2 man limit by 10. The N and NNE winds have the lake rolling with 2-4s + but it's not terrible. I stayed out another hour fun fishing and am contemplating trying for perch now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Did you go out of wildwood?what depth?


----------



## todddye (Apr 13, 2004)

I launched at E72nd. Most fish came out of 38-40 fow.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

todddye said:


> I launched at E72nd. Most fish came out of 38-40 fow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


That’s where my buddy is. Don’t know if he got any yet. Drifting or trolling?


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

We launched out of Edgewater at 600, caught 10 with 5 keepers. Beat feet at 9, not worth it to me. There will be better days......


----------



## todddye (Apr 13, 2004)

alumadude said:


> That’s where my buddy is. Don’t know if he got any yet. Drifting or trolling?


Trolling spoons behind dipseys. Confusion and blueberry muffin.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyJim (May 22, 2018)

Anyone Heading out today once the lake calms down? I'm thinking of heading out to Gold Coast late afternoon into evening bite. Has anyone had any luck? Last week I went out, caught 2, 20 and 24 inchers! Off the GC 40 FOW, Dipsy 3 setting with spoons, gold and green

Also, tomorrow early morning can't decide to go East 72nd area or Gold coast


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

WhiskeyJim said:


> Anyone Heading out today once the lake calms down? I'm thinking of heading out to Gold Coast late afternoon into evening bite. Has anyone had any luck? Last week I went out, caught 2, 20 and 24 inchers! Off the GC 40 FOW, Dipsy 3 setting with spoons, gold and green
> 
> Also, tomorrow early morning can't decide to go East 72nd area or Gold coast


They eyes are all along the CLE lakefront. Anywhere right now should be good.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a feeling this cold front might tighten the lips a bit, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Also plan on getting out tomorrow launching from WW. Hopefully the lake lays down a little. Did well over the weekend in 46 to 48'. They were down about 22' then. Stray Cat on 68


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

resident53 said:


> Also plan on getting out tomorrow launching from WW. Hopefully the lake lays down a little. Did well over the weekend in 46 to 48'. They were down about 22' then. Stray Cat on 68


I will be heading out of wildwood tomorrow early about 5:30 anyone getting them casting?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

alumadude said:


> I will be heading out of wildwood tomorrow early about 5:30 anyone getting them casting?


I would like a casting report as well. I’m feeling like I’m going to be sick Friday and won’t be able to work.


----------



## WhiskeyJim (May 22, 2018)

BlueMax said:


> They eyes are all along the CLE lakefront. Anywhere right now should be good.


So, near shore, 20-30 FOW, of Gold Coast ??


----------



## WhiskeyJim (May 22, 2018)

BlueMax said:


> They eyes are all along the CLE lakefront. Anywhere right now should be good.


So, near shore, 20-30 FOW, of Gold Coast ??


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

WhiskeyJim said:


> So, near shore, 20-30 FOW, of Gold Coast ??


you can cast for them from 10' to 50' fow deep,you have to use hevier sinker in deep water.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

If you are casting, try winding right after splashing down. A lot of fish are up near the surface.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

weve been casting 3/4 ounces mayfly rigs with gold blades... splash count.. 2 man ticket last night in 1 1/2 hour..very few junk fish but had a lot of short hits


----------



## Cliner (Jun 3, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> weve been casting 3/4 ounces mayfly rigs with gold blades... splash count.. 2 man ticket last night in 1 1/2 hour..very few junk fish but had a lot of short hits


TripleJ,
When you say splash-count? Do you mean start reeling As soon as
Your dog hits
The water or
Something else?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My friends boat I use doesn't even have sonar/ gps. I was using the navionics app I bought. I love it. 

I was out last night drifting by myself east side of dumping grounds off rocky river. I caught 4 kept 1 19 incher. Missed a number of hits. I fished from 7pm til 8:30. I found as the evening went on, they liked it higher and higher. Used gold 3/4 oz erie dearie. Started catching them on a 7 count, within an hour it was a splash count. I had a couple shake off withing 15 feet of boat, seemed like they were short hitting. I'm thinking of using stingers next time. It was a beautiful night and quite fun. I also tried a casting harness but it caught a white perch only early on. Once the gold ED was working, I stuck with that.
Rickerd


----------



## Cliner (Jun 3, 2018)

Cliner said:


> TripleJ,
> When you say splash-count? Do you mean start reeling As soon as
> Your dog hits
> The water or
> Something else?


Oops I meant rig, not dog!


----------



## Shake-n-Bake (Sep 16, 2011)

Got 40 yesterday casting Erie Dearies 26'-45' in front of Gold Coast. Fish were hitting on the bottom.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

might want to try pulling the rod up slowly and then reeling down like slowly pumping the rig in... they hit it on the drop about everytime so keep the line tight on the way down


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Cliner said:


> TripleJ,
> When you say splash-count? Do you mean start reeling As soon as
> Your dog hits
> The water or
> Something else?


yes start your retrieve when the lure hits the water on a splash count


----------



## Cliner (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

